# Autumn colors.....



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning colors Christian. I was in Chesterton by the Dunes last weekend and saw the same painting. Beautiful as the "boys". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Fantastic photos as always Christian. The dogs look great, but that grass pales in comparison to your lawn!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> Stunning colors Christian. I was in Chesterton by the Dunes last weekend and saw the same painting. Beautiful as the "boys". Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Joe. This time of year is by far my favorite time to do anything outdoors. Absolutely gorgeous. All you have to do is take a few steps inside a woods and you can't help but be drawn into what nature has to offer right now. It ain't too bad to work in either LOL.

Sorry about the Cubs buddy.......I think everyone wanted to see that go the other way


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DickyT said:


> Fantastic photos as always Christian. The dogs look great, but that grass pales in comparison to your lawn!


Too kind Dicky........but I appreciate It, as always. Grass is losing a little color right now, but it will get a feed pretty soon LOL.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> Sorry about the Cubs buddy.......I think everyone wanted to see that go the other way


Appreciate the condolences but I'm a South Side boy. That's White Sox territory. Wasn't rooting for the Cubs to lose especially but didn't bother me that they were swept either. Baseball for me ended in September. It's Blackhawk time now. :clap:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful shots and dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BCdogs said:


> Beautiful shots and dogs.


That is nice of you to say, thanks


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> Appreciate the condolences but I'm a South Side boy. That's White Sox territory. Wasn't rooting for the Cubs to lose especially but didn't bother me that they were swept either. Baseball for me ended in September. It's Blackhawk time now. :clap:


Gotcha Joe. I'm not a big baseball fan, but October is the time to watch I suppose. I always watched the Cubs with my grandma back in the day when Harry Caray and Steve Stone were announcing the games. I used to cut her grass and she'd have mac and cheese waiting for me when I was done. We would watch the game until she fell asleep LOL. Man, I'd kill for just one of those days back again............


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

A fond memory indeed all the way down to the mac and cheese comfort food. I have moments very similar that hopefully will stay with me the rest of my life. 
Alright, back to bull doggin' and those fall colors.


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

The dogs look great! One thing I miss about living in the NYC is the fall. The colors, the brisk air, nothing beats it! DickyT got it right too about the grass!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind remarks SMD. I was born with a green thumb....... I should probably get that checked out. The Fall colors are amazing this year. I'm not sure if the record rainfall over the entire summer, followed by a dry and calm autumn has given way to the spectacular foliage or not.........but it is the best I've ever seen here in NE Indiana.


----------



## Alpha1 (Aug 19, 2015)

These are very beautiful shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you Alpha


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Loooooooove all the pics!!!  love the dogs, the trees...the grass... Lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Much appreciated Nadia baby!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the last picture! Looking good!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you Ames, I like that last pic too He was eyeing down another dog walker on the path....a moment later he about got his cable and stake out of the ground:hammer:


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice dog Francis,real
looker


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Papi_ said:


> Nice dog Francis,real
> looker


Thanks Papi........they are a pain in the rear end sometimes, but damn they mean a lot to me


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Jbbrooks05 said:


> Just thought I'd share a few pics of my girl "Lexi"


That's a fine looking girl you got there Jb. Enjoying the good life LOL


----------

